# Saskatchewan???



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

We are planning on going up there in a few weeks and are going to bring are snow decoys and e caller. My question is can we shoot ducks and canadian geese if we are running a e caller and only snow decoys? I was looking on line and couldnt finde anything on the Sask. web site.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

yes


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

you can shoot anything in a snow spread with the caller going but you can only have snows and blues out when using the caller. If you have other decoys like mojos or whatnot you cant run the caller. So you can set up a bunch of honkers and ducks with mojos and put out 300 silosocks to hide in, dont run an ecaller, and shoot everything. Mostly everything decoys to the snow spread anyway, but if you wanted to concentrate on honks or ducks one evening, you could do that.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

> you wanted to concentrate on honks or ducks one evening, you could do that.


You can shoot ducks in the evening all season long but you can not shoot honks in the evening till after the 14 of October..
Hate to see someone steer you wrong right into a hunting violation... If your not sure of the rules I would be calling someone from the DNR in Saskatchewan anyway and get their name and what they told you for clarification of the rules and regs... 
Here is the link to the regulations for 2011, there are phone numbers on the second last page.

http://www.environment.gov.sk.ca/adx/as ... 066cf9f09e


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

I was really just responding to the question that he asked, not trying to go over every law. I would hope he wouldnt go up and shoot geese in the evening just because i slipped and said "evening" instead of "day" We'll be up the afternoon of the 14th so its a non issue for us, but just like anywhere new your going, make sure you know the rules and regs first.


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

Where are you guys going to be hunting?


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

In Saskatchewan :beer:


----------



## HardcoreSnow (Oct 4, 2011)

cutter08 said:


> In Saskatchewan :beer:


HAHA I know that but where in Sask? Just wondering cause I live there and if you are hunting around my area we could maybe hook up to hunt, I have all the equiptment and getting permission from the landowners is no prob, besides alot of the birds are feeding on our land :beer:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

hardcore

pm sent. check your mail.


----------

